# S: Lazy Kate



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

My first lazy Kate was a plastic shoe box from the dollar store. Poke holes in both the long sides and used metal knitting needles for the bobbins to spin on.

When I bought the Cassandra Wheel, for an extra $25 for a package deal, I got this wood lazy Kate with 4 more bobbins! The wheel itself comes with 4 bobbins.

I took the picture with it standing up, normally lies flat and there is a carry handle in the middle. I haven't oiled the wood yet, but soon.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Very nice. My simple Ashford Kiwi came with a Lazy Kate but just two bobbins. When I get a little more experienced I want to buy another wheel. Someday maybe. I occasionally have found lovely old wheels at antique fairs.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That is really nice. Extra bobbins are always nice. Are you liking your Cassandra wheel?


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> That is really nice. Extra bobbins are always nice. Are you liking your Cassandra wheel?


I'm loveing her, there was a breaking period for both me and the wheel, but we are all good now.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

wordancer said:



> I'm loveing her, there was a breaking period for both me and the wheel, but we are all good now.


Great! Happy spinning.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

I like that idea of a lazy kate.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Wow! What a deal! 4 bobbins and a Lazy Kate for $25 is fabulous!!


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

My Ashford traditional came with a lazy kate similar to the one pictured where the bobbins spin freely. Hubby bought me a tensioned lazy kate and my plying is so much better.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Beautiful! I used a shoebox with cut up hangers for years. My brother made me a wooden one with a tray at the bottom to hold all my spinning gizmos. It is fairly heavy but very easy to use. Need to add cup hooks for drop spindles. 
The cat helper is an option.


----------



## jenjoyo (Sep 21, 2011)

When you say you haven't oiled the wood, yet: do you oil the entire thing and what type of oil do you use?


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Old English Lemon Oil, which the maker recommended. He doesn't put a finish on the wheel or bobbins or Kate. The wheel is nicely sanded smooth. I have lemon oiled the wheel once and didn't do the second coat yet or the bobbins yet. Waiting for the next nice day to to it outside. If you look close at the picture the first bobbin on the top looks a little darker, it has been oiled once.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

spins2knit said:


> Beautiful! I used a shoebox with cut up hangers for years. My brother made me a wooden one with a tray at the bottom to hold all my spinning gizmos. It is fairly heavy but very easy to use. Need to add cup hooks for drop spindles.
> The cat helper is an option.


Love the Kate an kitty!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

I agree, a lazy Kate and 4 bobbins for $25? Great deal! I like how it can be used upright or horizontally. Great addition to your spinning tools.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I love the lazy Kate. I have one for my little bobbins now I need one for my jumbo bobbins. I was thinking on using my cone holder for my loom will see if it will fit or not.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Now that is a deal! My workhorse Fricke has 2 metal rods that screw into holes in an upright of the body (it is a castle wheel). There is a storage spot for the in the front. Now my lovely Hall wheel can use it - I would get a free-standing one from Norm Hall (and also his awesome spinning chair) but I am too poor - lucky to have the wheel. Both my wheels are not made in a factory. Kurt Fricke had a few sub-contractors make some parts, but he made the wheels. Norm makes them all himself - his waiting list at one time was 7 years. He has a metal shop and wood shop (put them together and the are bigger than his little house) and he does it all. Even the leather thongs that tie the treadles down? He shot the deer. I am so lucky to have one, but it is smarter than I am - have adjustments I don't even know about. The manual is in Norm's brain. But I can spin on it with what I know, and it is beautiful - all cherry. Don't laugh - I spin for pleasure, not perfection and it gives me a great deal of pleasure.


----------



## Bummy (Sep 6, 2013)

I ordered this wheel at Christmas - I'm 25th on the list! Hope I love it! Is it wonderful? I ordered the accessory bundle also


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Bummy said:


> I ordered this wheel at Christmas - I'm 25th on the list! Hope I love it! Is it wonderful? I ordered the accessory bundle also


You will love it. Took three months to get mine, but worth wait.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I love that Kate


----------

